# Sensible things



## Readie (Jun 21, 2013)

We could have a proper discussion about sensible things like why cod is the fish of gods....

We could 

But...

The pan is on the stove, the beer is out and guess what will be in my sandwich in a few minutes?


BACON

A crispy streaky and thick cut back mix with Colemans mustard.8)

Yum.


What will you have in yours today ( tomorrow for our USA pals)?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 21, 2013)

I checked, and it is today here also...


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 21, 2013)

Bacon and mustard? Blaspheme! Mayo, man. Mayo. And tomatoes and lettuce. On toasted whole wheat. Mustard masks the bacon and that, my friend, is an unrepentable sin.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 21, 2013)

And his punishement in hell shall be to wake up every moring to the smell of Bacon frying, but when he partakes it tastes like Broccoli!!! Ha Ha!!


----------



## Readie (Jun 21, 2013)

Mayonaise on bacon?
Toasted whole wheat?
Brocolli?

Whatever is going on? Has drink been partaken?

Colemans (aka English) mustard enhances the flavour ( with a 'u' too) of meat. Except lamb, chicken and fish I guess, but other than lamb, chicken and fish its a wonderful thing.

Think white bread ladened with butter is a must too.

You boys really do need to come home to see how its done 

QE2 turns to Phil 'I say Phillip, those Yankees put mayo on toasted whole wheat with their bacon don't you know'
'Simply not done Liz' replies a mortified Phil...'Even the Aussies know better than that'


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, if nothing else sensible comes out of this thread at least take comfort in the fact that you have all decided for me what to make for dinner tonight. Bacon, Lettuce, and Tomato Sanwiches. On Toasted Wheat with a nice slather of Mayo (real Mayo, not that Miracle Whip stuff). Om nom nom nom!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2013)

B.L.T

/end thread


----------



## Readie (Jun 21, 2013)

Don't tell me that you have gone all USA on me as well Hugh 
Whats wrong with white bread, butter, bacon amd mustard?
The NHS canteens run of this don't they?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 21, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> B.L.T
> 
> /end thread


 
Amen brother.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2013)

Readie said:


> Don't tell me that you have gone all USA on me as well Hugh
> Whats wrong with white bread, butter, bacon amd mustard?
> The NHS canteens run of this don't they?



Amongst all the healthy vegetables and fruit it is sometimes possible to find some but got to lead the way and set an example for healthy living somehow...


----------



## Readie (Jun 21, 2013)

'Amongst all the healthy vegetables and fruit it is sometimes possible to find some but got to lead the way and set an example for healthy living somehow... '

Get a posting to Derriford and enjoy the forbidden fruit


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 21, 2013)

Readie said:


> Mayonaise on bacon?
> Toasted whole wheat?
> Brocolli?
> 
> ...



Oh.... now it's on.  I think this Limey just attempted to school this Yank on how to properly eat BACON! BACON I SAY! Oh the imperialistic nerve of this one!


----------



## Readie (Jun 21, 2013)

'Oh.... now it's on. I think this Limey just attempted to school this Yank on how to properly eat BACON! BACON I SAY! Oh the imperialistic nerve of this one! '

Phil nudges QE2...' there's a spot of bother in the colonies Liz..those yankees are revolting' ..'Oh Phil' sighs QE2 'you simply cannot say that these days... you know the bother you got into on the last tour'...'yes yes I know Liz' mutters Phil , 'but this is serious..someone has told them that you put some ghastly muck called 'mayo' on bacon in a crushed nut bread, or whatever its called... AND they have cornered the entire world's supply of bacon in a feeding frenzy that only rivals the Icelandic cod wars'


----------



## rochie (Jun 21, 2013)

well today i had my bacon in a bagel with a homemade 10oz burger, smoked applewood cheese, tomatoes, lettuce and garlic mayonnaise !


----------



## Readie (Jun 21, 2013)

'well today i had my bacon in a bagel with a homemade 10oz burger, smoked applewood cheese, tomatoes, lettuce and garlic mayonnaise ! '

That sounds delicious Karl. A meal in itself.
Chips as well?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## rochie (Jun 21, 2013)

Readie said:


> 'well today i had my bacon in a bagel with a homemade 10oz burger, smoked applewood cheese, tomatoes, lettuce and garlic mayonnaise ! '
> 
> That sounds delicious Karl. A meal in itself.
> Chips as well?



oh yeah, big thick cut home made ones !
some days its good to be a chef !!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2013)

Mustard on BLT's?????????

The reason the British were such great explorers: Future Americans, Aussies, and others were wanting to leave to find a COLD beer ad Mayo on BLTs!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2013)

We actually had, the last time that I checked, a today heres as well today, for a whole 24 hours, or maybe I should say yesterday, which in turn means that so far, we've had 56 minutes of yesterdays tomorrow today, or is it tomorrows yesterday today.....hmmmmm.....

Something that I love, bacon, which I always have when visiting mum and dad, bacon, is something we call, Franska Raggmunk, pancakes with shredded tatties and chopped bacon, tasty and fills you up!
Dont know, bacon, if you have something similar.....

How about bacon wrapped in bacon?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2013)

Bacon and Dark chocolate is pretty good too, the perfect balance of salty and sweetness


----------



## N4521U (Jun 21, 2013)

Readie said:


> Mayonaise on bacon?
> Toasted whole wheat?
> Brocolli?
> 
> ...


 

Even if you are a Brit, and could possibly partake of Awful,

we cannot forgive you for that tirade! 
You will in fact burn in hell!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2013)

Careful - the forum is starting to get over weight!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 21, 2013)

Dangit, now I'm P.O.'ed!!!! Didn't get my BLT. Had a massive wind and rain storm move through the area as I was heading home. Many trees down, power pole in my back yard snapped and is laying on top of my shed. Looks like several days without power as there was a storm in the overnight hours Thursday and crews were still restoring power from those storms. Looks like I'll have to break out the propane camp stove tomorrow and cook me some bacon. After a long day of cleaning up the mess.
Luckily we did not get hit too hard, a few neighbors have so big old oaks and maples down. One Oak we suspect is nearing 200 year old. Pretty rotten and hollow in the middle.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 22, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Even if you are a Brit, and could possibly partake of Awful,
> 
> we cannot forgive you for that tirade!
> You will in fact burn in hell!


Now, now,
I hate to be the voice of reason, (and goodness knows I ain't)
But there has to be a middle ground here.
Perhaps we could agree on the bacon thing to start with, and then agree to disagree about the mustard or lack of.....
Surely there is room for the mayo faction,(and not to mention the miracle whip people), without getting nasty.
I would just call for a truce; after all, everyone knows that the finest thing on bacon is ketchup!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2013)

Paul, you are a faction of one!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2013)

Cod the fish of gods? 

Ever had Hallibut? Monkfish? Those are fishes of the gods!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 22, 2013)

Frog is amphibian of the gods .... I liked frog legs a lot when i had it


----------



## rochie (Jun 22, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> after all, everyone knows that the finest thing on bacon is ketchup!



ketchup is the sauce of the devil !!!!!!

only time i ever use it is to make sweet and sour sauce.

Daddies brown sauce is the best thing to go with bacon i think, though other brown sauces are available !


----------



## yulzari (Jun 22, 2013)

rochie said:


> brown sauce is the best thing to go with bacon!


(slightly abridged quote)

Hear hear! Mayonnaise is for chips and mustard for ham. Horse radish for beef (can be used in mashed potatoes and carefully with fish sauces). Bacon buttie mmmmmm.

Did you know that most Wasabi from a tube is mainly Horse Radish?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Goes without saying....sensible things!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 22, 2013)

Geez, why ruin perfectly good bacon with anything else? I like my bacon like I like my women...naked.


----------



## rochie (Jun 22, 2013)

those are not sensible at all Bertie, poor lass could catch cold !


----------



## Readie (Jun 22, 2013)

'You will in fact burn in hell! '

As long as no mayo on my bacon Bill I'm up for that haha ....

'Cod the fish of gods? 

Ever had Hallibut? Monkfish? Those are fishes of the gods! 

Lemon sole is a candidate too.
Remember the 'cod wars'? No one bothers about other species so, I'm keeping with cod as my top fish.

Battered cod, with chips, vinegar salt eaten out of newspaper by the sea.
Fantasic


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2013)

I do miss really good Fish-n-Chips


----------



## N4521U (Jun 22, 2013)

yulzari said:


> (slightly abridged quote) Hear hear! Mayonnaise is for chips *Bite your tongue mister*
> Did you know that most Wasabi from a tube is mainly Horse Radish?



*I thought Wasabi IS horseradish?

But I am wrong.....
Wasabi, is a member of the Brassicaceae family, which includes cabbages, horseradish, and mustard. It is also called Japanese horseradish, although horseradish is a different plant. Its root is used as a condiment and has an extremely strong flavor. Wikipedia*


----------



## Readie (Jun 22, 2013)

Today started well with eggs ann bacon shared with my lad.
I was explaining about the mayo v mustard thread and as his eyes glazed over with ' what the hell is my old man on about now'...he said, I' like mayo on bacon Dad..what wrong with that?'


----------



## Readie (Jun 22, 2013)

Horse Radish..stronger the better on a roast beef dish.
That'll warm your inards up on a cold British summers day !


----------



## rochie (Jun 22, 2013)

Readie said:


> Today started well with eggs ann bacon shared with my lad.
> I was explaining about the mayo v mustard thread and as his eyes glazed over with ' what the hell is my old man on about now'...he said, I' like mayo on bacon Dad..what wrong with that?'



cast him out this instant !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Just as bad as ketchup! Cast him out from this village!


----------



## Readie (Jun 22, 2013)

Karl, 

I have brought some brown sauce and hidden the mayo in a spot so cunning that even a cunning fox could not find it 

Tomorrow's breakfast will be different I can assure you....


----------



## N4521U (Jun 22, 2013)

Readie said:


> 'You will in fact burn in hell!'
> 
> As long as no mayo on my bacon Bill I'm up for that haha ....
> 
> ...



I will go along with the Sole, can't get it here in Oz. Ate plenty when I lived in the States, lemon and battered!!!!!!!!!!
And I will go for the fish and chips, here it's fish and oil and chips.


----------



## Readie (Jun 22, 2013)

Jan.
Worse than ketchup? is there such a devil?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Aye, both at the same time!!


----------



## Readie (Jun 22, 2013)

'I will go along with the Sole, can't get it here in Oz.'

Not even frozen Sole ?
Its not as good as fresh but, better than nothing.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 22, 2013)

Wouldn't have frozen sole......

Ketchup.............. just don't understand how anyone can slam ketchup! 
Now tomato sauce... That has no flavor, it's like eating ? I'll think of something.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2013)

Readie said:


> 'You will in fact burn in hell! '
> 
> As long as no mayo on my bacon Bill I'm up for that haha ....
> 
> ...



Fish and Chips with malt vinigar is great...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2013)

.....and a well chilled Furstenberg!

.....ok, who wants the fish, I'll keep the chips!


----------



## Readie (Jun 22, 2013)

'Fish and Chips with malt vinigar is great... '

It is Chris, but suprisingly difficult to get quality F&C's here. There are loads of places for tourists but, to get really good portions and quality you need to get away from the honey spots.
Potatoes haven't been so good this year due to the wet weather last year.
Cod is king with F&C's followed by haddock.

Talking of fish, we have rediscovered one really nice fish that is often overlooked. The fresh sardine. Expensive but, delicious witha salad.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 22, 2013)

I will say the best fish and chips with malt vinegar I had was in England. There was one in Newmarket in the Rookerie that was always packed. I can almost smell it now. Mmmm, I would love to have that again.


----------



## Readie (Jun 22, 2013)

Its ready and waiting Evan. Only 8 hours or so away


----------



## evangilder (Jun 22, 2013)

8 hours? I wish. It takes me 5 to get to New York! Someday I will get back, and when I do, I definitely want to visit my old stomping grounds in East Anglia.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2013)

Last time I was there I stocked up on Malt Vinegar - still not the same though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Get the gang together for a good knees up!


----------



## Readie (Jun 22, 2013)

'8 hours? I wish. It takes me 5 to get to New York! Someday I will get back, and when I do, I definitely want to visit my old stomping grounds in East Anglia.'

Ah, slight underestimation of distance on my part Evan.
I forgot the Heathrow to East Anglia bit as well...add another 4 hours for a M25 trip.
Still, what's a day when super fish and chips awaits you?


----------



## Readie (Jun 22, 2013)

'Get the gang together for a good knees up!'

One of us will have to be sober Jan...strange things happen after dark in the Fens


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2013)

We'll have to flip a coin about that!


----------



## Readie (Jun 22, 2013)

I already have mate....and you have lost


----------



## yulzari (Jun 22, 2013)

We get great fish and chips here in rural France. Thick cut chips and crunchy batter. Van visits the neighbouring village once a month and in the local town once a week. They have malt vinegar of course. And that translucent yellow/green curry sauce only found in chip shops. 

Whilst fish is being discussed: Mullet. The haircut of the gods..........


----------



## Readie (Jun 22, 2013)

The Mullet...oh, don't remind me. The kids saw a picture of my mullet when I was young and they still tease me about it....
Trouble is...I thought I was so cool in 1981.
Hump


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ha! Haa!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 22, 2013)

I really really enjoy the bread in Europe


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 22, 2013)

I bet you do, H. An eye opener isn't it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 23, 2013)

And so the real reason why the "colonists" rebelled against the crown rears it's ugly head...

It was never about the tea...it was all about the deplorable habit of putting mustard on a bacon sandwich.

That's just nasty.


----------



## Readie (Jun 23, 2013)

'And so the real reason why the "colonists" rebelled against the crown rears it's ugly head...
It was never about the tea...it was all about the deplorable habit of putting mustard on a bacon sandwich '

Yellow English mustard powder ,gin, white bread and Bovril have kept the Empire together through thick and thin Dave.
The colonials lost sight of the empirical benefits and decided to go their own way in life but, as every mother waits for a prodigal son to return, we know that you will see sense and return to the ways of mustard...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2013)

.......and ketchup on pizza isn't??
Heard some horror stories from the grand old lady in the west!


----------



## Readie (Jun 23, 2013)

Jan, Mustard goes well on Pizza too....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2013)

*head down a bucket*


----------



## rochie (Jun 23, 2013)

must admit, mustard is for suasages in my house, brown sauce for bacon, mayo for cold sandwiches, ketchup and salad cream for the bin !


----------



## Readie (Jun 23, 2013)

I also love Colemans mustard and cheddar cheese sarnies. Lovely


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2013)

....I need haggies!


----------



## rochie (Jun 23, 2013)

did haggis on a menu once, small pattie covered in mashed potato then breadcrumbed and deep fried served with cumberland sauce !

pretentios moi !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2013)

Ketchup is for hotdogs and the like....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Ketchup is for hotdogs and the like....



BLASPHAMEY!!!!

Any true connoisseur of hotdogs will tell you, mustard. Some places in the US (NYC IIRC) in fact if you ask for ketchup on them will refuse it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 23, 2013)

rochie said:


> did haggis on a menu once, small pattie covered in mashed potato then breadcrumbed and deep fried served with cumberland sauce !
> 
> pretentios moi !


Simply put:


----------



## Njaco (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks like my bacon thread has been hi-jacked!!



Lucky13 said:


> Goes without saying....sensible things!
> 
> View attachment 236600



Jan, you're doing it wrong.....


----------



## Readie (Jun 23, 2013)

We have moved smoothly onto the great mustard question Chris.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2013)

Mustard is great on Brats and stuff, but not bacon.

Best mustards I have ever eaten are German Sharp Mustard and and Oatmeal Stout Mustard they make here in the Midwest.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 23, 2013)

Love those mustards!! I've found some wasabi mustard and horseradish mustard that will peel paint. Love it!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2013)

Now that's the kind I like, that and the spicy brown.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 24, 2013)

Isn't the spicy brown just yellow that's been left open too long?


----------



## A4K (Jun 24, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Mustard is great on Brats...



'Brats' are troublesome kids in NZ Chris! 

(As I used to say: 'I love kids... well cooked' )


----------



## Readie (Jun 24, 2013)

This is the ultimate mustard for every occasion....







Order some and enjoy


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Now we're talking! Should go nicely with that Skyraider Ale!


----------



## Readie (Jun 24, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Now we're talking! Should go nicely with that Skyraider Ale!



Au contraire my confused Swedish friend.














Says it all old boy....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Got that at work....also have Messerschmitt, can walk right into a dogfight, if you're not careful!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mustard, schmustard,,, you know what really goes good on bacon?

MORE BACON!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Or, or, or a right juicy steak! Eh? Flintstone size!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2013)

And welcome to WW2bacon.net ! 
Looks like all things Pig are taking over the forum !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2013)

It's a pigs life old boy, it's a pigs life.....


----------



## Readie (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2013)

I'll oink to that!
I told the Doctor that I thought I was a piglet. He asked me how long I'd felt this way. I replied "About a weeeeeeeeek!"


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 24, 2013)

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 24, 2013)

...and how!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## yulzari (Jun 24, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Love those mustards!! I've found some wasabi mustard and horseradish mustard that will peel paint. Love it!



Nooooo! Wasabi yes, English mustard (made straight from the powder) yes, horseradish oh yes. All are good if they make your nose hurt; but to mix them! Oh dear.

It must be this modern something with something else. Orange juice with apricot. Apple juice with blackcurrant. What's wrong with just the thing by itself? 

Now when I was young we.........(voice fades away).


----------



## mikewint (Jun 24, 2013)

And a refreshing drink right out of the squeeze-bottle


----------



## Njaco (Jun 24, 2013)

Nooo...I meant separate, not together! 

ohhh....

.


----------



## A4K (Jun 25, 2013)

Airframes said:


> I'll oink to that!
> I told the Doctor that I thought I was a piglet. He asked me how long I'd felt this way. I replied "About a weeeeeeeeek!"



I used to think I was a goat. The Doctor asked how long, and I said 'ever since I was a kid'...


(And Matt... that clip is priceless!  )


----------



## yulzari (Jun 25, 2013)

Njaco

Now that pigs do fly I'm getting a bigger hat.


----------



## Readie (Jun 25, 2013)

'It must be this modern something with something else. Orange juice with apricot. Apple juice with blackcurrant. What's wrong with just the thing by itself?'

Good question John, and one I ask myself daily. What's wrong with being an Island and not part of the EU?

To wander briefly back to the thread...the Americans cannot leave anything alone for 5 minutes 
Mind you...bramble jelly and English mustard on pork may have an appeal?
Ummm...that is tonights tea sorted out.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 25, 2013)

While we're on the subject of beverages...


----------



## Readie (Jun 25, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> While we're on the subject of beverages...
> View attachment 236806



Excellent !!


----------



## Readie (Jun 25, 2013)

We also have..

BBC - Food - Recipes : Mustard, bacon and caramelised onion scones






English mustard rules


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Jun 25, 2013)

Is that a particular delicacy in Glasgow?
I'd rather have a MaccyD breakfast than that mate...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2013)

Have no idea old boot....


----------



## mikewint (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks 1000 times better than that FLINTASTEK thing he was cookng and those who eat???? jellied eels and fishhead pie have NO room to throw stones


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 25, 2013)

Readie said:


> Is that a particular delicacy in Glasgow?
> I'd rather have a MaccyD breakfast than that mate...


Simple to do: start by cutting the center out of the bread, drop an egg in there and a slice of Candian bacon topped with a thin slice of cheddar. As the ingredients cook, drop the removed portion of bread back over the top and finish cooking...


----------



## Readie (Jun 26, 2013)

mikewint said:


> and those who eat???? jellied eels and fishhead pie have NO room to throw stones



We do actually Mike. The feasts you mention are nutritious wholesome food. 
The revolting concoction that Jan showed us just is not right....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2013)

Readie said:


> The revolting concoction that Jan showed us just is not right....


You're just saying that because there's no mustard on it...


----------



## Readie (Jun 26, 2013)

Bugger,,, you see straight through me


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 26, 2013)

mikewint said:


> And a refreshing drink right out of the squeeze-bottle



I swear that guy (?) is drinking Gold Bond baby powder.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Look again (if you dare), I don't think that's a guy


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Look again (if you dare), I don't think that's a guy


Lord have mercy, I think that's Thor's Mooseknuckle image come to life...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2013)

Readie said:


> We do actually Mike. The feasts you mention are nutritious wholesome food.
> The revolting concoction that Jan showed us just is not right....



Hmpff......jealousy!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh dearest Lord no... not mooseknuckle.


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh god I have just had breakfast Matt....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2013)

Same here......had! 

Need to clean up now.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2013)

LMAO!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2013)

Just slipped in it - ouch!


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

I have only just started to recover from Matt's picture. Whatever I have done and when ever I have been today I cannot get that 'vision' out of my mind...

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 27, 2013)

Okey Dokey Matt, I'll see your camel's toe and raise you a belly-toe


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh JHC.. I have just had tea !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2013)

Well, there go my dinner plans............


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 27, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Well, there go my dinner plans............


 
And breakfast, and lunch, for the next week!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## A4K (Jun 27, 2013)

Man, this thread is going downhill fast... call me when it's over!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 27, 2013)

Is that where Lucky's dry rubbed and marinate pork steak comes from?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2013)

ok, that cheese-steak I had 5 days ago just made a re-appearance! Uuugghhhh!!!!


----------



## mikewint (Jun 27, 2013)

Matt started it...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2013)

Son of a...

there has to be a response to this, really...this just can't go unchallenged


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry, I'm too busy vomiting.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm doing a video lunch...

a techni-color yawn.......

I'm shouting "Europe" into a sink.............


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 27, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Matt started it...



Naw-awh. No I didn't/


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2013)

I think I am going to vomit...


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 27, 2013)

purge my friend... purge.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 28, 2013)

NO! STOP! POSTING! STUFF! LIKE! THAT!
Really, seriously, NO!
Some of us .... well, Dammit,...
I have spent several hours stowing some beer and now that picture has made me lose a great part of that cargo.
Thank goodness for the thoughts of Mila Kunis!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2013)

I think this may be a suitable punishment for Mike's terrible transgression...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 28, 2013)

Is she giving birth to an adult sized child?


----------



## Readie (Jun 28, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I'
> 
> I'm shouting "Europe" into a sink.............



Talking to god then haha..


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 28, 2013)

I just would like all of you to know you're all very sick people


----------



## mikewint (Jun 28, 2013)

Why thank you, that is by far and away the nicest thing I've been called. Now youse gets BOTH barrels


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2013)

my eyes, my eyes!!!........................................oh, my eyes.....


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 28, 2013)

What has been seen... cannot be unseen.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2013)

I think I need some new friends......................


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2013)

*_rubbing my brain on tree bark to get that image out of my mind!*_


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm going to throw myself off the tower bridge in london


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2013)

Lets get back on track.

Sensible things? This is the most sensible man I know......

.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTxH8JZj2Ps_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2013)

RED GREEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I miss that show.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 28, 2013)

My hero! Duct Tape, the greatest invention man has ever come up with. You can build and repair just about anything with Duct Tape.

"If your wife doesn't find you handsome, she can at least find you handy" Red Green


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2013)

I felt forced, to sign myself in to mental institution, after those pics, some electric shock treatment should get rid of them, I hope! I'll send the bill to you guys!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 29, 2013)

Returned to sender


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 29, 2013)

destination unknown


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2013)

Hell, I just went and had Japanese teriyaki beef and a kickass bottle of wine...

Don't let them pics get to ya', guys, because these are merely temporary images of someone else's reality


----------



## Readie (Jun 29, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Don't let them pics get to ya', guys, because these are merely temporary images of someone else's reality



Shitty death ...I'm just sitting down to my lunch...


----------



## yulzari (Jun 29, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> My hero! Duct Tape, the greatest invention man has ever come up with. You can build and repair just about anything with Duct Tape.



I live in the countryside. Here we use binder twine. Unbreakable and a single strand will deter a whole herd of cows.

Binder Twine. Rural Duct Tape.


----------



## Readie (Jun 29, 2013)

Binder twine. 
When I lived in South Devon and was borasic lint I had a very old Renault 4. Binder twine held the handbrake on ( tied to the steering wheel), the rear door in place and sundry other 'repairs'. Duct tape was an expensive thing. Binder twine was free.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> RED GREEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I miss that show.



Me too. He was brilliant. The United States version of Monty Python! The best comedy to ever not make it. If you guys ever want to watch a great comedic mind, watch this show whenever you can!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2013)

lol Chris, actually Red Green and the Possum Lodge is Canadian


----------

